

The Edison of Silicon Valley - d0ne
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/the-edison-of-silicon-valley-07272011.html

======
sharpneli
This sounds basically like pumped up MIMO, nothing that is not already known,
just not implemented due to limitations of devices. As an example from the
whitepaper:

"AP 1 and AP 2 both transmit their respective radio signal waveforms
simultaneously."

The most difficult part here is the syncing of the transmission. It really has
to be precise almost to the sample level (10-0.1ns time window for the
transmission to start on both devices depending on the bandwidth used). And
syncing clocks on remote devices to this precision, not to mention maintaining
the sync is very, very hard. And this is just one obstacle this guy has to
solve.

In addition if the users move the waveform has to be recalculated, on worst
case even if the users do not move the radio environment has already changed
(due to other things moving) before the old optimized signal has been sent.
This makes it necessary for the signal calculations to be local to the device
as latencies to remote devices are way too high in order to update the
waveform fast enough. However on stationary receivers this problem is not as
bad as on mobile ones.

These were just few of the problems with this guys approach which sprung up to
my mind when reading the whitepaper.

------
meow
I'm not entirely convinced (of course the article might be missing several key
points since it doesn't seem to be that tech oriented). Won't this sending of
multiple signals actually increase the interference. Also there might be
passive devices (like ovens etc) whose transmission might be too sporadic to
predict. I really wish they spent more of the 6 pages on actual explanation of
DIDO instead of.. well every thing else.. :)

------
daimyoyo
Great article. Though I would compare him to Nikola Tesla instead of Edison
because he seems more interested in changing the world rather than improving
upon existing technology and creating moneymaking widgets.

~~~
jorangreef
Read more about Edison then:
[http://www.atomicacreative.com/images/ACG_EdisonAsIKnowHim.p...](http://www.atomicacreative.com/images/ACG_EdisonAsIKnowHim.pdf)

------
tlocke
The article says of the Atlas Shrugged character Rearden that he, 'gets the
girl'. Well, only temporarily. As I recall it is Galt who ultimately ends up
with Dagny Taggart.

------
felipemnoa
I imagine that some patent trolls are getting ready to file a patent
application for a communication device that analyses interference and
transmits an optimal signal based on all the currently present signals. That
way, when Perlman has done all the work of bringing this to market they'll be
ready with their hands open to receive their share.

------
rmason
This could have great potential to bring broadband speeds to the countryside.

Right now there are really two America's with a large swath of the country
limited to 28.8 at best over aging rural phone wires.

But it's really hard to say if this could be truly the solution without
knowing the economics.

~~~
Ragnite
Here's the white paper mentioned in the article:
<http://www.rearden.com/DIDO/DIDO_White_Paper_110727.pdf>

------
jamesteow
Honestly, with the recent NPR story and discussions as of late, I thought this
was going to be about patents.

------
foomanchu
> In other words, the shared spectrum capacity is not subject to Shannon’s
> law.

Crackpot dead-giveaway

